# Mayor bummer....grrrr...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yesterday I felt pretty awfull, my neck and back started hurting and started to feel dizzy.

I went to the doctor, and the doctor told me to take some cat scans right away  

Well, it turned out my head is fine, well, as fine as it is  

He then took me some x-rays and saw that my neck was bent.  Well, actually, it was straight, but we're supposed to have a bent in the neck..... So, collarin :madman: for about 3 to 6 weeks, depending on how it heals, and off the bike for I have no idea how long!

Darn! Just when I was getting back on track after the december-january no ride season, I have to drop riding for a while, and I have no idea how long that is.

Other than that, I feel like Sh!t and don't seem to have energies for anything....


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Definitely bad news... as Kalimán used to say, "serenidad y paciencia, Solín". Take it easy and you'll be back on track sooner than you think.

In the meantime, beware! You are now vulnerable to UGI...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Indeed mayor bummer, rest and take it easy Roberto!

You can take advantage of the time and take your ML apart to clean it.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

bummer Roberto...but don't worry..better take care of it...

I took a bad fall at the beginning of february...and had some real pain for a couple of weeks... had to take pills for the muscles to relax and reduce the swelling...and in the X-rays we discovered I have scoliosis... the doctor will again see me in a week or so..to see what i can do about it...the scoliosis was probably there before.. but I never knew it...

It is better to know now and fix it 

Take care, man!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

crisillo said:


> bummer Roberto...but don't worry..better take care of it...
> 
> I took a bad fall at the beginning of february...and had some real pain for a couple of weeks... had to take pills for the muscles to relax and reduce the swelling...and in the X-rays we discovered I have scoliosis... the doctor will again see me in a week or so..to see what i can do about it...the scoliosis was probably there before.. but I never knew it...
> 
> ...


Really? So it should be a minor scoliosis right? Do you know how much degrees and to what side is yoit scoliosis?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Really? So it should be a minor scoliosis right? Do you know how much degrees and to what side is yoit scoliosis?


yeah..it didn't seem bad..and at the moment the muscles on my lower back were severely contracted so the doc said we should wait until my back got back to normal to take another look..

the original diagnosis was in Brasil while visiting my GF's family (2 weeks after the fall) and now I have an appointment with a doctor over here.... she will look at the X-ray I took in Brasil and give me a check up.. so I won't know any details until a week from Monday...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

crisillo said:


> yeah..it didn't seem bad..and at the moment the muscles on my lower back were severely contracted so the doc said we should wait until my back got back to normal to take another look.....


Don't worry, an x-ray taken at the peak of a contracture is of almost no diagnostic value, most of them will show a lateral deviation of the spine. Take another one when the pain has subsided and you will be able to see the difference.
Different story with Rsozaya, follow your doc's instructions and don't ride it can get worst.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Don't worry, an x-ray taken at the peak of a contracture is of almost no diagnostic value, most of them will show a lateral deviation of the spine. Take another one when the pain has subsided and you will be able to see the difference.
> Different story with Rsozaya, follow your doc's instructions and don't ride it can get worst.


Yep.. I know I have to take care and follow doctor's orders....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow.. it sounds bad. Have you gotten a second opinion?? Mtb giovannis crash was a bit gnarly (one wheel even fell of) and he just had the collarin like 1 or 2 weeks and contined riding.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Wow.. it sounds bad. Have you gotten a second opinion?? Mtb giovannis crash was a bit gnarly (one wheel even fell of) and he just had the collarin like 1 or 2 weeks and contined riding.


Actually Gio and Roberto had different things. Gio only had some contractures (contracturas?) which is basically some swelling muscle in the cervical area. Roberto, in the other hand has a "rectificacion de la lordosis" which means the crash was so hard his neck loose its natural bend; due to both swelling and over stretching of the muscles.. "Rectificaciones" take a lil bit longer to heel than "Contracturas".

I feel sorry to hear this Roberto. Just make sure to follow doctor's instructions and you'll be fine: using the collar for that long can be a pain. Make sure not to relax too much your neck or rely too much on the collar to support your head or else the rehab is gonna take longer. Use the collar as a guide rather than a support.

You'll be fine. I used a collar (a hard one) for 45 days 24/7 after last year crash and survived; it was a pain in the @$$ though.

Anyways, get better and keep us post on your heeling process.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Actually Gio and Roberto had different things. Gio only had some contractures (contracturas?) which is basically some swelling muscle in the cervical area. Roberto, in the other hand has a "rectificacion de la lordosis" which means the crash was so hard his neck loose its natural bend; due to both swelling and over stretching of the muscles.. "Rectificaciones" take a lil bit longer to heel than "Contracturas".
> 
> I feel sorry to hear this Roberto. Just make sure to follow doctor's instructions and you'll be fine: using the collar for that long can be a pain. Make sure not to relax too much your neck or rely too much on the collar to support your head or else the rehab is gonna take longer. Use the collar as a guide rather than a support.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

The collarin is a hard one, well, not the hardest, I think. It's called Philadelphia, if that makes any sense.

It has two parts that you snap together with velcro.

And, it's not a pain in the @ss, it's a pain in the neck!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Don't worry, an x-ray taken at the peak of a contracture is of almost no diagnostic value, most of them will show a lateral deviation of the spine. Take another one when the pain has subsided and you will be able to see the difference.
> Different story with Rsozaya, follow your doc's instructions and don't ride it can get worst.


Thanks, Doc .. yeah that's what the doctor in Brasil said..that's why I will go to a doctor here so that she makes another x-ray and really see what we are dealing with...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, sorry to hear that, guys. Out of service bikes are bad enough- even worse to have people laid up. Hope it all works out well.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that, guys. Out of service bikes are bad enough- even worse to have people laid up. Hope it all works out well.


Yeah.. but no worries.. I'm still green light for riding...just want to check and control that it is not bad... the doc in Brasil told me light sclerosis is not that uncommon usually because of bad posture or a little overweight... he actually told me that as soon as the pain went away (and it did with the treatment) I should resume exercising as long as there is no pain...and there hasn't been any...I just want to go to a doctor over here (where my insurance pays  ) to make sure it is under control ....

Roberto's case seems to be a little more "delicate", but seems to be under control too... just a bit of time off the bike.. that could be expensive though... every time i can't ride..I start looking for stuff to buy


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Wow.. it sounds bad. Have you gotten a second opinion?? Mtb giovannis crash was a bit gnarly (one wheel even fell of) and he just had the collarin like 1 or 2 weeks and contined riding.


haha well yeah but the difference is that I didn't go with a doctor, my dad just told me to put the collarin for a few days but no one knew what I really had, I didn't even use the collarin constantly, I only used it when i remembered to put it, which was once every 10 hours hehe, and I didn't care at all about my condition and whent riding, and I still have a pain in the back so I think I'll have to go with a doc, because i'm getting a little bit worried know.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> haha well yeah but the difference is that I didn't go with a doctor, my dad just told me to put the collarin for a few days but no one knew what I really had, I didn't even use the collarin constantly, I only used it when i remembered to put it, which was once every 10 hours hehe, and I didn't care at all about my condition and whent riding, and I still have a pain in the back so I think I'll have to go with a doc, because i'm getting a little bit worried know.


That was and is stupid, med things shouldn't be taken easily, they are serious (my dad is a Dr. so I know about many cases of patients ignoring Dr. instructions.)

Go to a proper doctor and if necessary do rehab.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yesterday I felt pretty awfull, my neck and back started hurting and started to feel dizzy.
> 
> I went to the doctor, and the doctor told me to take some cat scans right away
> .


That sucks big time Roberto, hope everything turns out fine and yeah, get a second opinion!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> haha well yeah but the difference is that I didn't go with a doctor, my dad just told me to put the collarin for a few days but no one knew what I really had, I didn't even use the collarin constantly, I only used it when i remembered to put it, which was once every 10 hours hehe, and I didn't care at all about my condition and whent riding, and I still have a pain in the back so I think I'll have to go with a doc, because i'm getting a little bit worried know.


Aaahhh being young. Like I said before... enjoy being made out of rubber...:thumbsup: Doesn't last forever though...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Aaahhh being young. Like I said before... enjoy being made out of rubber...:thumbsup: Doesn't last forever though...


This doesn't apply on spine injuries. you SHOULD ALWAYS see a doctor in any back related injury. Most of the times, the pain can go away in a couple of weeks, but if not taken care properly, you could get complications in the medium (1-2 years) and long term (10-15 years), and some serious ones.

I don't want to scare anyone, but if you had some back related accident is better to go to the doctor. I know, from first hand, cases in which after a couple of years of the accident people started loosing sensitivity and mobility on hands or arms due to some misalignment in the discs leading to nerve damage. Pretty serious stuff, and since it happens slowly people could barely notice it until the damage was too severe (it happen to a couple of people at my job).

I was one of the people that didn't go to the doctor after an accident, though, my crash completely change my mind. I was starting to have some nerve damage on my left arm (which started 2 months after the accident) and it really freak me out. Today, my back is better but still have some bad days now and then; specially after long hours in the office.

The moral here is, GIO! go to the doctor!! specially if you still have a pain in the back, don't take it so lightly. A slighly problem in the back is way more serious than a broken arm or leg or any other phyisical accident you can think of. Back injuries just don't go away; they only get worse if you don't take care of them, no matter your age. Play it safe.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> The collarin is a hard one, well, not the hardest, I think. It's called Philadelphia, if that makes any sense.
> 
> ...


Yup, that is the mofo I used. I did wanted to burn it after I stoped using it.

If you are using it 24/7, take care on your sleeping position. I got a some problems in the lumbar area due to unproper sleeping position in the first month. Actually, a lot of my rehab was on that area.

Be patient, it is indeed a pain in the neck to wear the philadelphia. I pretty much convnced it was invented in the dark age era.. as a torture instrument.

Keep well, and if you need a second opinion, I can give you the contact info of my ortho or my therapist, both are great and you can always charge it to the insurance company.

Bests of lucks


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here's a pic of a xray of my neck...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Here's a pic of a xray of my neck...


you do look skinny in that pic :lol: ... sorry couldn't help myself 

I hope it gets curved again


----------



## santacruz37 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, I just saw the xrays. I had the same problem. I went to my doctor and he sent me home with anti inflam meds. Helped the pain, but it was a temporary fix for a permanent problem. I lived like this for a year and finally had enough. I went to a chiropractor. He saw the xrays and asked if I ever experienced wiplash. I actually did years before and one year later I have no pain and no problems. I now go to a chiro once a month. Just to make sure everything is aligned. My neck was so bad that I could here grinding if I turned my head. I even have a spur on one of the verts. No problems since. I'm knocking on wood as I type. It really helped me and might be able to help you. Get well!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

santacruz37 said:


> Hey, I just saw the xrays. I had the same problem. I went to my doctor and he sent me home with anti inflam meds. Helped the pain, but it was a temporary fix for a permanent problem. I lived like this for a year and finally had enough. I went to a chiropractor. He saw the xrays and asked if I ever experienced wiplash. I actually did years before and one year later I have no pain and no problems. I now go to a chiro once a month. Just to make sure everything is aligned. My neck was so bad that I could here grinding if I turned my head. I even have a spur on one of the verts. No problems since. I'm knocking on wood as I type. It really helped me and might be able to help you. Get well!


Thanks... This thursday I'll go see the doctor again and see what comes up. Maybe I will have to go to a chiropractor..


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

How is that Xray supposed to look? I didn't pay much attention during anatomy class..

Let me know if you need the chiropractor, I have a really good one in Polanco.

Get better, :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> How is that Xray supposed to look? I didn't pay much attention during anatomy class..
> 
> Let me know if you need the chiropractor, I have a really good one in Polanco.
> 
> Get better, :thumbsup:


The doctor drawed the brown line showing how the curvature should look like. I'll let you know about the chiropractor, I'll be seeing my doc. on thursday and I'll see what he says.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The doctor drawed the brown line showing how the curvature should look like. I'll let you know about the chiropractor, I'll be seeing my doc. on thursday and I'll see what he says.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The fifth cerv does look misaligned. That one is a trouble maker (it is the one I broke). Have you asked your doctor if some of the misalignment comes from incorrect posture in addition to the crash?

Good luck on your recovery


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

(Warp, walking in circles just like a vulture...)

Hey, Roberto!!

This is the perfect timing for me to take your ML for a ride and make a honest to god long term comparison between the ML and the SB... :devil:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> (Warp, walking in circles just like a vulture...)
> 
> Hey, Roberto!!
> 
> This is the perfect timing for me to take your ML for a ride and make a honest to god long term comparison between the ML and the SB... :devil:


:ihih:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> (Warp, walking in circles just like a vulture...)
> 
> Hey, Roberto!!
> 
> This is the perfect timing for me to take your ML for a ride and make a honest to god long term comparison between the ML and the SB... :devil:


I'm going to make a Conan-like move on you...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm going to make a Conan-like move on you...


Thing is... you can't even move the neck to bite... :lol: :lol:

Sorry... I couldn't help it....

Man, heal soon! It bums me knowing you'll be down for a while.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

jjajajajajajaj
disgusting but pretty funny if you know the guy :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wtf, this is no place for homosexual content


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

This is censorship :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Why did you edit my message? I didnt say anything wrong..


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Roberto, sorry to hear about your bad incident, hope everything goes fine from now on and you can find the patience for being more time out of the sadle!
Well hope you also find a way to escape the vultures soaring over you... 

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Why did you edit my message? I didnt say anything wrong..


It contained the link posted by Perro... If you re-read your posts, you'll notice I didn't edited any single word you said.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> It contained the link posted by Perro... If you re-read your posts, you'll notice I didn't edited any single word you said.


Oh, I guess I quoted him..


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> This doesn't apply on spine injuries. you SHOULD ALWAYS see a doctor in any back related injury. Most of the times, the pain can go away in a couple of weeks, but if not taken care properly, you could get complications in the medium (1-2 years) and long term (10-15 years), and some serious ones.
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone, but if you had some back related accident is better to go to the doctor. I know, from first hand, cases in which after a couple of years of the accident people started loosing sensitivity and mobility on hands or arms due to some misalignment in the discs leading to nerve damage. Pretty serious stuff, and since it happens slowly people could barely notice it until the damage was too severe (it happen to a couple of people at my job).
> 
> ...


I think you're right I'll tell my parents to take me to a doctor because it's starting to scare me , so I think it's better to pay a doc and some xrays than to be paying very expensive operations in the future...
thanks rito


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I went yesterday to the doctor, and he said I had improved a lot. Now, I only have to use that collarin for sleeping and when traveling by car, and that I could use a foam collarin for the rest of the day! yeah! :thumbsup:

Edit: Probably next week he might say I'm ok... yeah!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I went yesterday to the doctor, and he said I had improved a lot. Now, I only have to use that collarin for sleeping and when traveling by car, and that I could use a foam collarin for the rest of the day! yeah! :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: Probably next week he might say I'm ok... yeah!


Great news, Roberto! :thumbsup:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I went yesterday to the doctor, and he said I had improved a lot. Now, I only have to use that collarin for sleeping and when traveling by car, and that I could use a foam collarin for the rest of the day! yeah! :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: Probably next week he might say I'm ok... yeah!


That's fine, you sound on a better mood, it's a good sign of recovery... :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I went yesterday to the doctor, and he said I had improved a lot. Now, I only have to use that collarin for sleeping and when traveling by car, and that I could use a foam collarin for the rest of the day! yeah! :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: Probably next week he might say I'm ok... yeah!


No, you probably need like 7 months before getting back on the bike... Time enough for me to put your ML through its paces... 

Godspeed on recovery! :thumbsup:


----------

